

Subversion is now Apache Subversion - jameseh
http://subversion.wandisco.com/component/content/article/1/43.html

======
wvenable
Apache -- where solid mature projects go to live out their days.

~~~
dschobel
Which is balanced by all of the cool projects in the apache incubator:

    
    
       http://incubator.apache.org/cassandra/
       http://hadoop.apache.org/hive/
       http://incubator.apache.org/thrift/
    

(and that's just the stuff out of FB)

~~~
jbellis
Cassandra graduated at the same board meeting at svn, btw. Just need to move
the project page now.

------
jameseh
It isn't spam. It's a Subversion Community Site sponsored by WANdisco who are
a corporate sponsor of the subversion project, employing some of the
committers.

------
saitek
This is spam. The Subversion website is here: <http://subversion.apache.org/>

